# HP limit survey on Acton , Cowan and othe Ohio lakes.



## steveg11943

Please take this survey: http://www.ohiodnr.com/CreelSurveys/tabid/19677/Default.aspx


----------



## SeanStone

Thanks for the link. Just finished it, and voted against increasing hp limits on all accounts. I understand that some people on here would like to be able to take their boats out and idle there 10+ outboards on 10hp lakes. I am not concerned with the fisherman on here, but its the other yahoos that will be out there throwing rooster tails every weekend. There's not enough enforcement on those small lakes to stop the bad apples from ruining it for everyone. Just my o2.


----------



## crappiedude

SeanStone said:


> Thanks for the link. Just finished it, and voted against increasing hp limits on all accounts. I understand that some people on here would like to be able to take their boats out and idle there 10+ outboards on 10hp lakes. I am not concerned with the fisherman on here, but its the other yahoos that will be out there throwing rooster tails every weekend. There's not enough enforcement on those small lakes to stop the bad apples from ruining it for everyone. Just my o2.


Above is just fear of the unknown.........I hope they change it. I fish it with my TM and have no problems so I don't care either way. If a storm comes up, and the TM won't hardly move the boat I fire up the OB to get off the lake. That small parking lot at Cowan will help control the amount of fishing pressure the lake gets


----------



## Mason52

Clear Fork Lake has unlimited HP and an 8 MPH speed limit on it. It's about the size of Cowan at around 500 acres. I fish it about 4-6 times a year mostly on weekends. Trust me you don't see people flying around on plane with big motors. $250.00 plus or minus tickets will stop any of that real quick.


----------



## young-gun-fisher

I would love the change. I have a 20 hp motor which makes it difficult to get out and fish acton. This would increase fishing pressure on these smaller lakes, but in return would decrease the pressure on larger lakes. 
And as said before, a hefty fine will stop a lot of the rooster tails. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## socdad

> There's not enough enforcement on those small lakes to stop the bad apples from ruining it for everyone. Just my o2.


Those bad apples are using their big motors now! I took the survey yesterday & Im all for the change


----------



## CAS_HNTR

I think increasing the limit above 10 would be good...as long as it was enforced properly, it should not be a problem.


----------



## Salmonid

small talk, in a canoe, Im sure the 9.9 guys at full tilt will give 4-5 times the wakes your concerned about vs any of the bigger boats at idle, Just saying...and I run my big boat all the time at Acton and with my kicker, top speed for me is around 5.5 MPH

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected]

Horsepower, no wake, idle really don't make much sense to me. Speed limits do and are not subjective. Allowing 10HP boats to go faster than a larger HP boat is ridiculous, why would this be allowed? 

I've seen 17' bass boats with 10 HP motors making all kinds of noise and making a wake. If I lived there, I rather have a 200HP chugging along quietly at the same speed.

Heck, there are electric boats approaching the 100MPH mark.


----------



## CO_Trout

I had to Vote against the Changes!!! 

It is good in theory to put fines out there for ones that do not obey the law, BUT WHO IS GOING TO ENFORCE???

The state keeps cutting back on all services, including rangers. Less law enforcement at or around the lake is going to result in more bad apples causing problems. 

Some mentioned, I would just use the OB motor in a case where you have to get off the water in a rush, then next time you say I used last week with no problem I will use it again. Now it becomes that you use the OB motor every day and time you are out on the water. And with NO Law Enforcement there to write tickets, the more people do what they want.


----------



## Salmonid

Small talk, I do understand and I specifically bought a kicker so I could fish these lakes, I also have owned, and lake fished from canoes for almost 20 years so I see your point quite clear, I was just making the case that in a perfect world, where everyone followed the law, the full bore 9.9's would cause you a whole lot more problems than any big motored boat at idle or with a 8 mph ( like Clear Fork lake) speed limit. 
I might add that Cowan, with its no size limit on crappie, has seen a HUGE increase already of anglers in boats in the last few years, I see folks from several hrs away all catching and keeping those 6-7" crappies. Folks going there over any of the 9" limit lakes.

I have fished Acton several times where the parking lot was overfull with boats/trailers, I believe there is like 24 trailer spots and another half a dozen on the grass, along the edge of the lot etc. I am sure those small lots would be even more full then in the past and that could cause some concern from DNR standpoint.

On another note, if the state does not allow any "tournaments" on a lake. do you think it would help keep the heavy pressure down?? Just a thought... (as I like to stir the pot) 

For the record, now that i have my kicker, Im all about keeping it the way it is. If they change it, It'll make my small motor worthless..lol

Salmonid


----------



## crappiedude

Salmonid said:


> small talk, in a canoe, Im sure the 9.9 guys at full tilt will give 4-5 times the wakes your concerned about vs any of the bigger boats at idle, Just saying...and I run my big boat all the time at Acton and with my kicker, top speed for me is around 5.5 MPH
> 
> Salmonid


Very valid point. Anyway the most rude people on Cowan are the sailboaters. Unfortuanatley they see Cowan as their private lake.



CO_Trout said:


> I had to Vote against the Changes!!! ..........
> 
> Some mentioned, I would just use the OB motor in a case where you have to get off the water in a rush, *then next time you say I used last week with no problem I will use it again. Now it becomes that you use the OB motor every day and time you are out on the water.* And with NO Law Enforcement there to write tickets, the more people do what they want.


Actually I stated I used the OB in the case of severe storms and since 1993 when I up graded to my current boat with a 40HP motor I have only used the OB maybe 6 or 8 times and that has strickly been due to strong storms moving in. So I don't think your claim is valid.
Oh yeah, I used to be a canoer too and graduated to a 12' jon boat after that so I know what it's like to fish from a smaller craft. 
Like I said before, it just fear of the unknown. 
Just sayin.


----------



## trailbreaker

acton is not going to change their going to remain 10HP.. spoke to a woman at the office


----------



## steveg11943

I respect everyone's opinon. I live close to Acton and would fish it more often through the week if I could idle.
leave home 4:30
arrive at lake 5:00
5:30 to decent water
5:30-7:00 fishing
8:00 -1 hour trip back to ramp from dam or running slower,batteries going dead
8:45 home
All this = 1.5 hours fishing
Not worth it 
idling would give about an extra hour or more, canoes can go faster than my trolling motor LOL!

80 % Ohio boaters have larger than 10 hp motors
50 % Ohio lakes limited Hp
Maybe if these lakes would get more boaters , there would be more funds sent their way.


----------



## SeanStone

steveg11943 said:


> 80 % Ohio boaters have larger than 10 hp motors
> 50 % Ohio lakes limited Hp
> Maybe if these lakes would get more boaters , there would be more funds sent their way.


Where did these stats come from? It would be interesting to see if 80% of the boaters actually have greater than 10hp outboards. Where I fish that's definitely not been the case.....and I do fish a couple unlimited hp lakes in southern Ohio. However if you consider the Lake Erie crowd, it might be closer to 80%.

I wasn't aware that lakes received more funding if they had more fishing pressure. I had always assumed they were funded based on park size or acreage of water. Anyone know for certain?


----------



## trailbreaker

when i talked to the lady at acton the reason the lake is staying 10HP
is the sail boats on the lake


----------



## catfishing22

When people buy their boats they should be more than aware of the types of lakes they can fish without burning up their trolling motors battery if it's such a big deal do yourself a favor and buy a used kicker for your boat you can usually pick em up for couple hundred bucks and they sip the fuel that's what I have done and many others who use these lakes
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

catfishing22 said:


> When people buy their boats they should be more than aware of the types of lakes they can fish without burning up their trolling motors battery if it's such a big deal do yourself a favor and buy a used kicker for your boat you can usually pick em up for couple hundred bucks and they sip the fuel that's what I have done and many others who use these lakes
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I shouldn't have to. Nobody is making you buy a car with a 4 cylinder because the speed limit on your road is only 35 mph. It's worked for the highway system for decades, there's no reason it can't work on our lakes. Just about every other state in the country puts speed limits on their smaller lakes, not horsepower restrictions. Ohio needs to stop dragging their feet..... again.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishing22

If you wanna fish the lakes with something other than your trolling motor you do until and if it's changed And there's no relation at all to your car engine crap look how many water craft enforcement there is in Ohio not much is there and now look at all the enforcement we have on our roadways big difference if ya ask me


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bbsoup

A change to idle-only on currently HP-limited lakes is long overdue.
I live between Caesar and Cowan, and find myself choosing to fish Caesar nearly always. This is not because the fishing is better at CC. If I go to Cowan, I had better have all day or my fishing area is severely restricted. I usually just start almost at the ramp and fish my way down until I've reached the halfway point of time I have available, then turn around and fish back to the ramp. This is not what I'd call intelligent fishing, and is therefore difficult to enjoy, unless by some stretch of luck I happen to do well. Otherwise, it is too frustrating, since it is unrealistic for me to move locations. The alternative to fishing out and back is spending half my time on the trolling motor not fishing at all. If I do have all day and can spend a lot of time running my trolling motor, I have to worry about running out of juice, even though I have a unit on my boat which will charge the trolling batteries from the big motor. I'm not even allowed to start the big motor, as far as I know, even if I'm not using it to move.
Since I sometimes use my boat for bass tournaments, I never have liked the idea of putting a kicker motor on it. You can say what you want about not caring what other people think, but you shouldn't judge unless you've been in my shoes. And taking a kicker off and on is too much to mess with.
I'll make another controversial comment and say that I think horsepower restrictions can, in a way, contribute negatively to boater safety. I, for one, never did feel comfortable taking my very young children out in a small aluminum, and the truth is that most boats under 10 HP are small aluminum models. I know this ticks off all you guys who own such craft and have had kids out in them, or plan to. Especially after I said that I fish in bass tournaments, which always makes one so many friends. I understand, its just that after fishing with children in my fiberglass boat with little concern, I really wouldn't feel that I was making the best decision for them if I took them out in something that might sink. Now that they are all nearly two digits old, I have purchase a 12' semi-v and an old 5.5 Johnson to fix up for Cowan and other 10 HP lakes. It is a real stretch for me financially though. This rig has mostly sat for over a year since I don't really have the funds to build it out like I'd like. I've had it out a few times, but without a front deck and foot controlled trolling motor I really don't enjoy it. Truth be told, I've only had my 11 year old out with me, and the thought that we could sink did cross my mind. If I could fish all 10 HP lakes in my other boat, I would sell this rig ASAP.
So far this post has been like all the others here in that I've said what would be good for ME in this deal. In setting public policy, though, I don't think that is what matters. What should matter is the question of what is the right thing to do. IMHO the choice which imposes less government will and allows the most freedom is always the right choice. Opening up more lakes to more fishermen, and others, seems like a more defensible choice than the current restricted situation. They don't use the term "HP *Restricted" for nothing. I thought the comment made earlier, that maybe a HP minimum should be put on currently unlimited lakes, was a great way of getting the point across that more limitations are not better. What if some day down the road some ski club gets the bright idea that it would be safer for them and everyone else if they didn't have to worry about swamping little boats? Or indeed dealing with other boats at all? I'm sure they could get some lawyer somewhere to make it sound reasonable. But it would not be RIGHT.
So, regarding the question at hand, what do you really think is right, or does that not matter?*


----------



## SeanStone

bbsoup said:


> A change to idle-only on currently HP-limited lakes is long overdue.
> I live between Caesar and Cowan, and find myself choosing to fish Caesar nearly always. This is not because the fishing is better at CC. If I go to Cowan, I had better have all day or my fishing area is severely restricted. I usually just start almost at the ramp and fish my way down until I've reached the halfway point of time I have available, then turn around and fish back to the ramp. This is not what I'd call intelligent fishing, and is therefore difficult to enjoy, unless by some stretch of luck I happen to do well. Otherwise, it is too frustrating, since it is unrealistic for me to move locations. The alternative to fishing out and back is spending half my time on the trolling motor not fishing at all. If I do have all day and can spend a lot of time running my trolling motor, I have to worry about running out of juice, even though I have a unit on my boat which will charge the trolling batteries from the big motor. I'm not even allowed to start the big motor, as far as I know, even if I'm not using it to move.
> Since I sometimes use my boat for bass tournaments, I never have liked the idea of putting a kicker motor on it. You can say what you want about not caring what other people think, but you shouldn't judge unless you've been in my shoes. And taking a kicker off and on is too much to mess with.
> I'll make another controversial comment and say that I think horsepower restrictions can, in a way, contribute negatively to boater safety. I, for one, never did feel comfortable taking my very young children out in a small aluminum, and the truth is that most boats under 10 HP are small aluminum models. I know this ticks off all you guys who own such craft and have had kids out in them, or plan to. Especially after I said that I fish in bass tournaments, which always makes one so many friends. I understand, its just that after fishing with children in my fiberglass boat with little concern, I really wouldn't feel that I was making the best decision for them if I took them out in something that might sink. Now that they are all nearly two digits old, I have purchase a 12' semi-v and an old 5.5 Johnson to fix up for Cowan and other 10 HP lakes. It is a real stretch for me financially though. This rig has mostly sat for over a year since I don't really have the funds to build it out like I'd like. I've had it out a few times, but without a front deck and foot controlled trolling motor I really don't enjoy it. Truth be told, I've only had my 11 year old out with me, and the thought that we could sink did cross my mind. If I could fish all 10 HP lakes in my other boat, I would sell this rig ASAP.
> So far this post has been like all the others here in that I've said what would be good for ME in this deal. In setting public policy, though, I don't think that is what matters. What should matter is the question of what is the right thing to do. IMHO the choice which imposes less government will and allows the most freedom is always the right choice. Opening up more lakes to more fishermen, and others, seems like a more defensible choice than the current restricted situation. They don't use the term "HP *Restricted" for nothing. I thought the comment made earlier, that maybe a HP minimum should be put on currently unlimited lakes, was a great way of getting the point across that more limitations are not better. What if some day down the road some ski club gets the bright idea that it would be safer for them and everyone else if they didn't have to worry about swamping little boats? Or indeed dealing with other boats at all? I'm sure they could get some lawyer somewhere to make it sound reasonable. But it would not be RIGHT.
> So, regarding the question at hand, what do you really think is right, or does that not matter?*


*

In response to the jon boat and feeling unsafe comment, 

EVERY TIME I have felt unsafe in a boat it is because I pushed my boat to its limit, fished when I should have stayed home, took one more cast, anchored where I knew not to anchor, etc. If you idle in your fiberglass bass boat I'm sure it would be safer with speed limit regs. However if you take that baby up on a plane its a whole other story. I would never take a child on a bass boat doing 25+mph, especially on a lake with other guys flying around. All it would take is one moment of negligence to ruin your day, week, or life. 

The money you invested in the small aluminum boat could have bought you a kicker motor. I know you said that you didn't want to take it on and off, but its only a inconvenience....not as inconvenient as having to store, repair, etc another boat. I take my outboard motor off every time I fish an electric only lake to install a transom mount trolling motor. Its just apart of the process. Fishing is a privilege, not a right.....to paraphrase my parents as I was growing up. LOL. I guess my point is why change the regulations because its inconvenient to a few? 

On another note, I enjoy fishing electric only lakes because its quiet, peaceful, slow paced, and I take time to enjoy my surroundings more. Even the feel of 10hp lakes is significantly different than those unlimited hp lakes, where every two seconds someone blows by you and there is always the sound of motors running. I think we need to preserve places like this.....the worlds moving too fast for me I guess.*


----------



## crappiedude

SeanStone said:


> On another note, *I enjoy fishing electric only lakes* because its quiet, peaceful, slow paced, and I take time to enjoy my surroundings more. Even the feel of 10hp lakes is significantly different than those unlimited hp lakes, *where every two seconds someone blows by you and there is always the sound of motors running*. I think we need to preserve places like this.....the worlds moving too fast for me I guess.


They aren't electric only lakes, they are HP restricted.
I don't think people will be blowing past you (at idle) unless they have a 10 hp or less.
It works in other states so there's no reason it won't work here.
Just sayin.


----------



## [email protected]

Heck with it, I'm buying a delisted aircraft carrier and will be making my rounds to all the electric lakes. Nuclear is electric right? Can't wait to see what kind of wake I can make with 250,000HP and a 250'. This will also solve the right of way issues with sailboats.

Or maybe one of these http://www.gizmag.com/epic-23e-electric-hybrid-sport-boat/11107/
or this http://epicboats.com/p-8298-232se.html


I realize this is a HP limit thread.


----------



## trailbreaker

plus down by sugar camp they have some course or what ever it is 
for sailboats like a race i think.. can someone verify it


----------



## SeanStone

[email protected], and Crappiedude: 

The survey posted at the beginning of this thread included questions on electric only (Hp restricted) lakes as well as changes to 10hp lakes. I was just sharing my opinions on the changing of the regs. of electric only lakes.

My statement on people blowing by you every two seconds was a reference to that of the hp unlimited lakes. I was comparing the environments of the different lakes by various regulations....different lakes being electric only (HP Restricted), 10hp limit, and unlimited hp lakes.

Sorry if that was too confusing, I thought I had made that clear. I guess I should have explained it a little more, or simplified it.


----------



## crappiedude

SeanStone said:


> [email protected], and Crappiedude:
> My statement on people blowing by you every two seconds was a reference to that of the hp unlimited lakes. *I was comparing the environments of the different lakes by various regulations....different lakes being electric only (HP Restricted), 10hp limit, and unlimited hp lakes.*
> Sorry if that was too confusing, I thought I had made that clear. I guess I should have explained it a little more, or simplified it.


My point was the environment won't change. 

No need to be condescending. It's just a discussion.


----------



## go2epointers

I think its great we all have opinions on this, and again we have to look at how the thread started on having larger than 10HP engines at idle speed. 
I think it would be good for the economy around the lake and I guess one would argue that there is a down fall as boating would increase on the lake, but I still think it would be good for everyone. Someone commented on who would be the one to be patrolling the lake as they have cut Rangers and etc. I have fished Cowan 3 times this spring and each time there has been a ranger at the dock and one time there was a ranger on the lake. 
Good luck to all

Greg A


----------



## bbsoup

Sorry fellas, the site just wiped out my post again, after I had spent enough time to make it almost as long as my last (though I don't think length is important). Once again I lost tons of pertinent info and ideas to exchange with all. I give up.
Main idea of lost post: Try it temporarily
Now I guess its back to lurking for me...


----------



## Bad Bub

catfishing22 said:


> If you wanna fish the lakes with something other than your trolling motor you do until and if it's changed And there's no relation at all to your car engine crap look how many water craft enforcement there is in Ohio not much is there and now look at all the enforcement we have on our roadways big difference if ya ask me
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


No relation to car engine crap???? It very much is! I agree about leaving the electric lakes electric only, even if someone wants to bring an aircraft carrier. But limiting horsepower is outdated and unreasonable. The only argument that came from the guys who don't want a change is that they don't want to see their lakes get more crowded. The safety argument was a good one! Not just for kids, but older people as well. I take 2 different guys fishing every once in a while they don't get around very well and have pretty shaky balance due to health problems and there's no way they will get in a small, tippy aluminum boat for the fear ever going overboard. There's no way they could pull themselves back into a boat from the water. And those little boats with 10 hp and under push a much bigger wake than a bigger boat at idle or even a boat with enough hp to actually get it up on plane.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pendog66

Acton will never change its horsepower limit and i agree with it. I worked the lake for 2 years and people already bend the rules. With the amount of sail boats and boat rentals out on the lake it would be flat out dangerous with anything more


----------



## Bad Bub

pendog66 said:


> Acton will never change its horsepower limit and i agree with it. I worked the lake for 2 years and people already bend the rules. With the amount of sail boats and boat rentals out on the lake it would be flat out dangerous with anything more


Never say never.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CAS_HNTR

I still don't understand the issues with not increasing the limits on the lakes.....make the whole damn thing a no wake lake (or lakes statewide).....then and there shouldn't be issues, right? 

It would basically put everyone at idle speed.....idle on a 150 hp is a bit stronger than a 5 hp though.


----------



## trailbreaker

sorry bad acton will not change.. they have all those sail boats and rentals
would cause a huge mess


----------



## steveg11943

why would idling be more dangerous


----------



## crappiedude

trailbreaker said:


> sorry bad acton will not change.. they have all those sail boats and rentals
> would cause a huge mess


No different than Cowan.
I agree with Bad Bud....never say never.


----------



## trailbreaker

ok crappiedude call acton and ask if their going to raise the HP


----------



## Bad Bub

trailbreaker said:


> ok crappiedude call acton and ask if their going to raise the HP


Doesn't matter what they tell you now. If it goes up for vote this year or 5 years from now, nobody knows how it will end up....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude

trailbreaker said:


> ok crappiedude call acton and ask if their going to raise the HP


Don't get your feeeling hurt. One way or the other it really doesn't matter to me. I've got plenty of TM and plenty of battery. 
If you would have called Cowan 2 years ago, I bet they would have said no too.
I still agree with Bad Bud....never say never (he didn't say this year, he meant ever)


----------



## Nitro750

Doesn't seem to me like HP restriction is the issue. It seems as though the folks that use the HP restricted waterways don't want the added boats. It doesn't have anything to do with HP or electric or 10 HP vs. 250HP. It doesn't have anything to do with wakes, etc. Some people just don't want more fishing pressure. Understandable, but I doubt a few extra bass boats idling around is going to destroy the whole eco system or increase safety concerns. I think allowing idling speed is a fair compromise everyone can live with. My boat has over a 10HP motor but I doubt you would ever see me on one of these lakes because I hardly even have time as it is, to fish on an unrestricted lake. Just saying there probably will be little, to any, noticeable boating pressure due to lifting the restriction.


----------



## Salmonid

If the state wasnt "seriously" looking at the change, they wouldnt have listed both Cowan and Acton specifically on the survey. 

I am sure its because of the over abundance of boats in the SW ohio region vs the under abundance of fishable lakes..Ceasers and East Fork are dangerously overcrowded on summer days and adding a marina at CC will only make that lake worse.

Over the years I have seen the state do several overnight Flip Flops on their regulations and opinions. Nothing suprises me when politics are involved. LOL

Salmonid


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

bbsoup said:


> Sorry fellas, the site just wiped out my post again, after I had spent enough time to make it almost as long as my last (though I don't think length is important). Once again I lost tons of pertinent info and ideas to exchange with all. I give up.
> Main idea of lost post: Try it temporarily
> Now I guess its back to lurking for me...


Click and drag and select all your text, hit Control+C to copy it into memory. Hit Control+ V to paste it where ever you place your cursor. Do it whenever you spend more than a few minutes on a post or yeah.. You get timed out. Also make sure you select to "stay logged in" when you sign into the forums. Don't give up yet! Looks like you got some good stuff to say..

My opinion is open em up hoping it takes some of the pressure off the big lakes which are the only ones a lot of guys can fish easily. Spread it around to all the lakes a little better. Better fishing for everyone! You see someone being a goof and give him and earful or better yet report him to the authorities. It wont take long to make your point, but I highly doubt you'll see much in the way of violators because they could do it now if they wanted. All the guys with kickers can fire up their main motors now if they really wanted to. No need for that fellas, No need. They'll be happy just to get their boat on it at all!! I know I would! I just don't have the room for a kicker on my 16 footer. I have two kickers in the garage. Taking my 70HP motor off is out of the question lol. I suspect they'll make some changes. Like Pymy going to 20. They can always change it back you know...

My biggest problem here is I don't see Hoover on the list /sadface


----------



## CO_Trout

trailbreaker said:


> sorry bad acton will not change.. they have all those sail boats and rentals
> would cause a huge mess


Sorry to say, but Cowan has more Money and more Sailboats. More Money gets what it wants. 

Sorry but I think Acton will change first.


----------



## billybob88

You guys need too use your energy somewhere else, they do this thing every other year, and nothing changes, 10hp will not change, the lake is less than 600acers.


----------



## Carver

I am all for the bigger motors with speed limits. It is time to make fishing any lake in Ohio accessible to anyone who owns a boat regardless of horsepower. I am surprised there has not been a law suit over this a long time ago. It is discrimination.


----------



## trailbreaker

billybob88 said:


> You guys need too use your energy somewhere else, they do this thing every other year, and nothing changes, 10hp will not change, the lake is less than 600acers.


thank you that's what i've been trying to say


----------



## Bad Bub

billybob88 said:


> You guys need too use your energy somewhere else, they do this thing every other year, and nothing changes, 10hp will not change, the lake is less than 600acers.


What does size of the lake have to do with an idle only speed limit? There are 10 hp lakes out there that are bigger than many unlimited lakes. And as far as what lake has the most money, if the lake itself is controlled by the state of Ohio, they could care less how much money the marina owners and the yacht clubs make....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pendog66

Hueston Woods is low on funding and it seems that the only thing keeping it going is money generated by Hueston Sailing Club and Miami University. I wouldnt hold your breath on changing the Horsepower....


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack

I voted against all changes. There are plenty of lakes for bass tourny guys to take their big motors. Leaves the smaller lakes for us who like to live a little more simply and enjoy the quite. Heck, I wish they would make Cowan Lake electric only. It all revolves around $$ though.


----------



## Bad Bub

LoneWolfNoPack said:


> I voted against all changes. There are plenty of lakes for bass tourny guys to take their big motors. Leaves the smaller lakes for us who like to live a little more simply and enjoy the quite. Heck, I wish they would make Cowan Lake electric only. It all revolves around $$ though.


It's not just about a new place for the "bass tourney guys", it's for anyone that spends their money on a license to fish these lakes.... everybody wants everything for themselves......

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## trailbreaker

i bet the ohio water craft division uses their electric motor.. how deep is action, if you look where the boat launch is they opened it up to the left
i noticed that in nov or dec


----------



## crappiedude

Bad Bub said:


> It's not just about a new place for the "bass tourney guys", it's for anyone that spends their money on a license to fish these lakes.... everybody wants everything for themselves......
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'm so glad to see another voice of reason...why do some people cry it's "all about money" when it's really as you say, it just gives the option to everyone. If it were really just about money then the guys who have money don't count, they can afford to buy a boat for any lake they want.
I still haven't figured out how the poor bass guys are getting whopped-up on for this.


----------



## Bad Bub

crappiedude said:


> I'm so glad to see another voice of reason...why do some people cry it's "all about money" when it's really as you say, it just gives the option to everyone. If it were really just about money then the guys who have money don't count, they can afford to buy a boat for any lake they want.
> I still haven't figured out how the poor bass guys are getting whopped-up on for this.


And the state isn't gonna make or loose any money over a change or leaving it alone. If they were worried about money they would be charging ramp fees at every lake in the state. And i've seen some big motors hanging off of those walleye boats as well.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

trailbreaker said:


> i bet the ohio water craft division uses their electric motor.. how deep is action, if you look where the boat launch is they opened it up to the left
> i noticed that in nov or dec


What??? First, I have no idea what your referring to. But on every electric lake I fish (highlandtown, barkcamp, jefferson,friendship park) the state has always conducted angler surveys, and structure planting and electro shocking from boats with gas powered motors.... in fact, one day we were fishing highlandtown and we watched a boat launch across the lake. He fired up a gas motor and started running around the lake. We started screaming and flagging to him cussing the whole time. He made his way to us and we were ready for a fight only to realize he was a state employee conducting surveys.... talk about an insert foot in mouth moment....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid

Trailblazer, Acton is a pretty deep lake, there are ZERO hazzards in the main lake, launch ramp is 3.5 ft and lake tops out at right at 30 ft at average pool height. That part has NOTHING to do with the possible regulation changes. oh yeah, and neither does the size of the lake matter. 

Food for thought.....Eastwood Lake which is a state managed lake operated by 5 Rivers Metro Parks here in Dayton is a 185 acres and has some interesting rules with it; They alternate days regarding speed, 

Boating Schedule:
Even dates: power boats
Odd dates: personal watercraft, sailboats, kayaks and fishing boats at idle speed only


This allows the sailboaters and paddlecraft folks a great option and the power boat fishing folks to just idle on those days. Actually works out well. 

Salmonid


----------



## Wmbuckeye557

I think it should stay the way it is. I am a small boat owner and love fishing Cowan. I gave Alum a try last year and some idiot in a big pleasure boat passed us full speed. After passing us, the wake threw me and my buddy out of the boat luckily we were wearing our life jackets. 

On a side note, I was fishing at Cowan and saw someone with their big boat skiing. We got a pretty good laugh out of that one. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CAS_HNTR

Salmonid said:


> Trailblazer, Acton is a pretty deep lake, there are ZERO hazzards in the main lake, launch ramp is 3.5 ft and lake tops out at right at 30 ft at average pool height. That part has NOTHING to do with the possible regulation changes. oh yeah, and neither does the size of the lake matter.
> 
> *Food for thought.....Eastwood Lake which is a state managed lake operated by 5 Rivers Metro Parks here in Dayton is a 185 acres and has some interesting rules with it; They alternate days regarding speed,
> 
> Boating Schedule:
> Even dates: power boats
> Odd dates: personal watercraft, sailboats, kayaks and fishing boats at idle speed only*
> 
> This allows the sailboaters and paddlecraft folks a great option and the power boat fishing folks to just idle on those days. Actually works out well.
> 
> Salmonid




This is a great idea....a little give and take! This would be great statewide in my opinion (maybe not on the electric lakes).


----------



## Bad Bub

Wmbuckeye557 said:


> I think it should stay the way it is. I am a small boat owner and love fishing Cowan. I gave Alum a try last year and some idiot in a big pleasure boat passed us full speed. After passing us, the wake threw me and my buddy out of the boat luckily we were wearing our life jackets.
> 
> On a side note, I was fishing at Cowan and saw someone with their big boat skiing. We got a pretty good laugh out of that one.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Why can't anyone understand that the bigger boats would be required to stay at idle speed only???? No one is asking to allow them to run wide open and pull skiers......

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude

Bad Bub said:


> Why can't anyone understand that the bigger boats would be required to stay at idle speed only???? No one is asking to allow them to run wide open and pull skiers......
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Bad Bud I think you are up against a wall here.... 
As usual the whole concept of reality of what the situation is all about gets lost and the "fear of the what ifs" or points not even pertaining to the facts emerge.

I got to say I would have had to laugh at the skier at Cown myself. He probably thought "look, I'm the only one to discover this lake and I have it all to myself"


----------



## bbsoup

I probably could've said this in a PM to him, but others may benefit from my reply to MassillonBuckeye's comment that I should "Click and drag and select all your text, hit Control+C to copy it into memory. Hit Control+ V to paste it where ever you place your cursor. Do it whenever you spend more than a few minutes on a post or yeah.. You get timed out. Also make sure you select to "stay logged in" when you sign into the forums. Don't give up yet! Looks like you got some good stuff to say.." Thank you so much for this comment, MB. It meant a lot to me-enough to make me try again. I actually have used your method in the past, but sometimes forget, losing my post each time. Anyway, thanks again.
I didn't reply earlier because I actually spent some time fishin' this past week. Had a hard time finding the crappie at CC, but finally did get some to bite. Having little luck up shallow under a bobber, I moved back out to secondary points and got some by casting a dropper rig out and letting it swing back in to me. Near dusk one night, I got some decent saugeye by casting a flat-sided chartreuse crankbait that runs to about 8 feet on main lake points.
Back to the HP thing, what I tried to say in my lost post was that the state should take the position that any changes made would only be temporary. They would become permanent only if there are no problems during the test period. To be fair, a promise to review the rules again in the near future would also be necessary.
I think people are so passionate about what the state may decide here because of their fear that the choice will be permanent forever more. I don't blame them. I know that I've wished for changes for a long time, and worry that if they don't allow bigger motors this time around, it might be another decade before they review the policy again. The "low HP" side probably fears the same thing.
Regarding the post by Salmonid about Eastwood Lake: good call. I used to live north of Dayton in Huber Heights, and Eastwood was the absolute closest lake I could run my boat on, less than 15 minutes away. Check out Dayton on the map. CJ brown is almost 45 minutes away, and all other public reservoirs are at least an hour's drive. I could fish the GMR south of Dayton, but never really thought much of that fishery. (I can here Quetico Mike and pals howling as I type.)
Looks like I need to copy and paste again here. I guess I'm always so full of it I just can't shut up quick enough....sorry.
Hope the fishing report helps someone, and I promise that someday I'll make a smaller post.


----------

